# Home audiophiles,check out this coming auction



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have no affiliation with this but thought some of you might be interested.

MAJOR Vintage Audio Sale/Auction Western Electric

Drool!


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Sweet Jesus...

can't wait for the info.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

There is a few million $ in those pictures.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Dang.


----------

